# [WiFi] [Résolu] probleme avec carte PCMCIA Hercules

## adjaxio

Bonjours/Bonsoirs,

Je me suis procuré il y a peut de temps une carte Wifi PCMCIA de cher hercules modèle : HWGPCMCIA-54

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg |grep pcmcia
> 
> pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xbfff
> 
> pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff
> ...

 

le lspci 

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc R200 AGP Bridge [Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP] (rev 05)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> dummy0    no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

edit : suis bete le problem est que je narrive pas a l'installer  :Wink:  J'ai fait des recherche pour trouver comment je peut l'installer sans succés !

si il y a besoin de plus d'info demander moi 

MerciLast edited by adjaxio on Sat Apr 01, 2006 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaKKrO

Je ne suis pas sur que tu es le hotplug de configurer dans ton kernel.

Alors check ca et refai un lspci parce que ta carte n'y figure pas.

----------

## acolin

Salut,

Ton controlleur CardBus est:

```
02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
```

Vérifie que tu as bien activé le support pour les controlleurs Yenta dans ton kernel:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

  PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->

    <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

    [*]     PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete)

    ---   32-bit CardBus support

    ---   PC-card bridges

    <M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

```

Fais 

```
# dmesg | grep Yenta
```

 pour être certain que le brigde est bien reconnu.

 :Exclamation:   Note que tu peux utiliser le package pcmcia-cs-modules à la place des drivers du kernel, mais essayons d'abord les choses simples.

Vérifie que tu as installé le package sys-apps/pcmciautils, ou, si la version de ton kernel est < 2.6.13, sys-apps/pcmcia-cs.

Si le driver Yenta a bien détecté ton brigde, un 

```
#pccardctl status
```

 doit te donner un truc du genre:

```
Socket 0:

  no card

Socket 1:

  5.0V 16-bit PC Card

  Subdevice 0 (function 0) [unbound]
```

Si tu utilises pcmcia-cs, remplace pccardctl par cardctl.

Passons à la carte. Les HWGPCMCIA-54 sont, je pense, supportées par le driver rt2x00: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page.

Il y a un ebuild cvs dans portage: net-wireless/rt2x00.

Essaye un petit emerge, et puis insère ta carte dans le port PCMCIA.

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, envoie un dmesg complet.

----------

## adjaxio

Pour repondre a "acolin"

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg | grep Yenta
> 
> Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [1179:ff10]
> 
> Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cardctl status
> 
> no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices
> 
> 

 

et pour le driver 

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge rt2x00
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "rt2x00" have been masked.
> ...

 

la je me suis dit dans un premier lieux je lit la documentation mais je n'ai pas compris la documentation !

je vous met le dmesg complet on c jamais !

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@AdJaXiO-TuX) (version gcc 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #11 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 6 17:53:11 CET 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

merci !

----------

## acolin

 *Quote:*   

> - net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 (masked by: -* keyword)
> 
> - net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> 
> 

 

Les packages masqués par ~x86 sont considérés instables, et pas installés, sauf si on le demande gentillement, en rajoutant une entrée dans /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Dans ce cas-ci:

```
net-wireless/rt2x00 ~x86
```

Les versions -9999 sont des versions CVS (emerge va faire un checkout du dépôt CVS du projet, et tout compiler comme un grand). Elles sont masqués par le mot-clé -*. Pour pouvoir les emerger, il faut aussi rajouter une entrée dans /etc/portage/package.keywords, mais se terminant par -*:

```
net-wireless/rt2x00 -*
```

La question est: CVS ou pas ? Ben, j'en sais trop rien. Comme la 2.0.0_beta3 n'est pas trop vieille, tu peux toujours l'essayer, pour commencer.

Il y a quand même un truc vachement pas bien dans le dmesg:

```
 ACPI-0258: *** Error: Thread 1691 cannot release Mutex [MUT1] acquired by thread 1699

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RDEC] (Node ebfc8860), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.AC__._PSR] (Node ebfc3b00), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0258: *** Error: Thread 1691 cannot release Mutex [MUT1] acquired by thread 1699

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RDEC] (Node ebfc8860), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node ebfc39c0), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER 
```

Un BIOS buggé ??

Et puis:

```
PCMCIA: socket c1757828: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power 
```

Un BIOS _très_ buggé ?

Tu saurais faire un lspci -vv (ne poste que ce qui concerne le bridge CardBus) ? Et aussi un cat /proc/iomem.

----------

## adjaxio

merci pour vo reponces je pourai faire un emerge que quand je serai cher moi (je suis brider par un proxy)

BIOS bugger je c pas c le dernier pour mon portable (toshib Satelite pro A60)

Merci et a la prochaine mesaventure !

----------

## acolin

Les messages du genre 'DANGER: unable to apply/remove power' sont en général dus à:

. un mauvais memory map par l'ACPI;

. des mauvaises allocations de ressources par le BIOS;

. des problèmes de 'brigding' PCI.

lspci et /proc/iomem permettent de se faire une idée du problème exact.

----------

## arnouf

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, pour faire fonctionner ma carte pcmcia wifi linksys je suis passé par ndiswrapper.

5 minutes de compil, 5 minutes de fichiers de conf et hop tout mache nickel.

Sans ça, je n'arrvais pas à faire fonctionner ma carte...

Peut etre que ce serait la solution la plus simple.

----------

## yoyo

Bon, j'espère que je n'arrive pas trop tard ...

D'après Ralink, j'ai le même chipset que toi (carte pci hercules).

Je te conseille de ne pas utiliser le module construit par l'ebuild rt2x00 car il ne possède pas encore toutes les fonctionnalités offertes par le chipset (encryption wpa notamment) : les rt2x00 sont une ré-écriture/fusion de tous les modules rt, non achevée pour l'instant.

J'utilise le module construit par l'ebuild rt2500 et tout fonctionne parfaitement : montage via rc-scripts, encryption wpa, stabilité excellente etc.

En plus, il offre via le USEflag "qt" une interface graphique qui permet de détecter les réseaux, de s'y connecter "à la main" etc. .

Tu devrais lire ces différentes ressources :

- [HOWTO] RaLink rt2500 with WPA-PSK + AES "The Gentoo Way" <== indispensable amha

- HARDWARE rt2400 and rt2500

- [matériel] Carte PCI Wifi (résolu) <== éventuellement

À noter que tu as besoin du dernier baselayout (1.12.0_pre16-r3 qui inclut le patch du premier lien) et de ne surtout pas utiliser les modules "iwconfig" et "wpa_supplicant" qui devrait être utilisé par la version finale du rt2x00 (fichier "/etc/conf.d/net").   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## adjaxio

Je suis trop nul et ji arrive pas 

 *Quote:*   

> # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> dummy0    no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

pour le dmesg qui conserne les pccard 

 *Quote:*   

>  # dmesg | grep pccard
> 
> pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
> 
> pccard: card ejected from slot 0
> ...

 

le module rt2500 est bien charger

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> rt2500                170468  0
> ...

 

quand je fait un cardctl il me dit sa :

 *Quote:*   

>  # cardctl status
> 
> no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices
> 
> 

 

merci si vous aver des reponce a sa !Last edited by adjaxio on Fri Mar 10, 2006 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acolin

T'inquiète, on va bien y arriver!

Alors, ce qui est déjà pas bien c'est que cardctl status te dit qu'il ne trouve pas de controlleur PCMCIA.

Dans /proc/devices, tu as bien une ligne:

```
254 pcmcia
```

Ensuite, comment as-tu compilé le driver yenta ? Comme module ou bien statiquement dans le kernel ?

(Note que c'est pas trop important, c'est juste parce qu'il n'apparait pas dans ton lsmod)

Est-ce que le pilote pour ta carte est bien chargé automatiquement ?? Est-ce qu'il y a de nouveaux messages dans dmesg ?

PS: Tu n'oublies pas d'envoyer les résultats d'un lspci -vv pour ton bridge CardBus et d'un cat /proc/iomem ?

----------

## arnouf

Pourquoi ne veux tu pas tester ndiswrapper ? (j'insiste peut etre à tort)

----------

## yoyo

 *arnouf wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne veux tu pas tester ndiswrapper ? (j'insiste peut etre à tort)

 En effet ...   :Wink: 

Je charrie un peu mais pour une fois qu'un constructeur développe des pilotes sous licence GPL et donne ses spécifications matérielles je trouve dommage de ne pas en profiter ... (source : Du Wifi exemplaire pour Linux : Ralink).

@adjaxio : Est-ce que ton module rt2500 a été chargé automatiquement à l'insertion de ta carte pcmcia ?

Et poste-nous la fin de ton "dmesg" (enfin la partie complète lorsque tu insers/retires ta carte pcmcia).

Enjoy !

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> T'inquiète, on va bien y arriver!
> 
> Alors, ce qui est déjà pas bien c'est que cardctl status te dit qu'il ne trouve pas de controlleur PCMCIA.
> 
> Dans /proc/devices, tu as bien une ligne:
> ...

 

dans /proc/devices il je ne trouve pas la ligne que tu me specifie 

Yenta est normalement en statique comme presque tout se ke je peut mettre en statique (je prefere sa evite les probleme d'oublie)

le pilote de la carte n'est pas encors charger automatiquements !

Je vous poste le lspci -vv de mon bridge

```
02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at d0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 90000000-91fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: d2000000-d3fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000a400-0000a4ff

        I/O window 1: 0000a800-0000a8ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

```

et pour le pilote de windows je ne serai pas contre mais j'ai pas trouver pour l'hercule (mais pour le moment le probleme ne vien pas du pilote de la carte mais du bridge)

----------

## acolin

Ca ressemble étrangement à ce qui est décrit ici.

Tu pourrais essayer de redémarrer en ajouter à la ligne de commande du kernel (dans grub ou lilo, donc):

```
reserve=0xd0001000,0x5000
```

Avec un peu de chance...

Si ça ne marche pas: tu peux envoyer le contenu de /proc/iomem ?

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> Ca ressemble étrangement à ce qui est décrit ici.
> 
> Tu pourrais essayer de redémarrer en ajouter à la ligne de commande du kernel (dans grub ou lilo, donc):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour te repondre voici le contenue de iomem sa ne marche donc toujours pas 

```
# cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000cefff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-2bfeffff : System RAM

  00100000-004264fe : Kernel code

  004264ff-005326d3 : Kernel data

2bff0000-2bffffbf : ACPI Tables

2bffffc0-2bffffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

30000000-34ffffff : PCI Bus #02

  30000000-31ffffff : PCI CardBus #03

  32000000-32003fff : 0000:02:0a.0

  32004000-32004fff : 0000:02:06.0

    32004000-32004fff : yenta_socket

35000000-35000fff : 0000:00:13.2

  35000000-35000fff : ehci_hcd

90000000-9fffffff : PCI Bus #02

  90000000-91ffffff : PCI CardBus #03

a0000000-afffffff : PCI Bus #01

  a0000000-a7ffffff : 0000:01:05.0

  a8000000-a801ffff : 0000:01:05.0

b0000000-b3ffffff : 0000:00:00.0

b4000000-b4000fff : 0000:00:00.0

d0000000-d00007ff : 0000:02:0a.0

d0001000-d0005fff : reserved

d0008000-d00080ff : 0000:02:07.0

  d0008000-d00080ff : 8139too

e0000000-efffffff : PCI Bus #01

  e0000000-e000ffff : 0000:01:05.0

f0000000-f00003ff : 0000:00:14.0

f0000400-f00004ff : 0000:00:14.5

  f0000400-f00004ff : ATI IXP AC97

f0000500-f00005ff : 0000:00:14.6

f0001000-f0001fff : 0000:00:13.0

  f0001000-f0001fff : ohci_hcd

f0002000-f0002fff : 0000:00:13.1

  f0002000-f0002fff : ohci_hcd

fff80000-ffffffff : reserved

```

Merci

----------

## acolin

Huh ?? lspci dit qu'il trouve le bridge à l'adresse 0xd0001000, mais iomem raconte autre chose...

Bon... hmm... Peut-être y-a-til un conflit avec ta mémoire vidéo... Poste un lspci -vv complet (ouaip, ça va être plutôt long)

Et aussi encore un /proc/iomem. !! Fais les deux sans reserve=xxx !!

Aussi, combien de RAM vidéo est réservée par ton BIOS  ?

Ensuite, à tout hasard, essaye de démarrer en passant pci=assign_busses et/ou noacpi au kernel.

Y'en a pas mal qui on apparemment le même problème que toi, mais j'ai pas encore vu de solution.

Faudra peut-être demander sur linux-pcmcia.

Bien sûr, je dois rater un truc vachement simple.

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> Huh ?? lspci dit qu'il trouve le bridge à l'adresse 0xd0001000, mais iomem raconte autre chose...
> 
> Bon... hmm... Peut-être y-a-til un conflit avec ta mémoire vidéo... Poste un lspci -vv complet (ouaip, ça va être plutôt long)
> 
> Et aussi encore un /proc/iomem. !! Fais les deux sans reserve=xxx !!
> ...

 

mon lspci complet comme demander 

```
 # lspci -vv

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc R200 AGP Bridge [Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP] (rev 05)

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Region 0: Memory at b0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Region 1: Memory at b4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=16 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: e0000000-efffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: a0000000-afffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at f0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at f0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Region 0: I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

        Region 1: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort+ <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0

        Region 0: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 1: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 2: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 3: I/O ports at <unassigned>

        Region 4: I/O ports at 8070 [size=16]

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342 (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 90000000-9fffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (500ns min), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at f0000400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at f0000500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at a0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at a8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [58] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=48 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at d0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 90000000-91fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: d2000000-d3fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000a400-0000a4ff

        I/O window 1: 0000a800-0000a8ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- 16bInt- PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

        Region 1: Memory at d0008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device ff10

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Region 1: Memory at d0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

le iomem

```
 # cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000cefff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-2bfeffff : System RAM

  00100000-004264fe : Kernel code

  004264ff-005326d3 : Kernel data

2bff0000-2bffffbf : ACPI Tables

2bffffc0-2bffffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

30000000-30000fff : 0000:00:13.2

  30000000-30000fff : ehci_hcd

90000000-9fffffff : PCI Bus #02

  90000000-91ffffff : PCI CardBus #03

a0000000-afffffff : PCI Bus #01

  a0000000-a7ffffff : 0000:01:05.0

  a8000000-a801ffff : 0000:01:05.0

b0000000-b3ffffff : 0000:00:00.0

b4000000-b4000fff : 0000:00:00.0

d0000000-dfffffff : PCI Bus #02

  d0000000-d00007ff : 0000:02:0a.0

  d0001000-d0001fff : 0000:02:06.0

    d0001000-d0001fff : yenta_socket

  d0004000-d0007fff : 0000:02:0a.0

  d0008000-d00080ff : 0000:02:07.0

    d0008000-d00080ff : 8139too

  d2000000-d3ffffff : PCI CardBus #03

e0000000-efffffff : PCI Bus #01

  e0000000-e000ffff : 0000:01:05.0

f0000000-f00003ff : 0000:00:14.0

f0000400-f00004ff : 0000:00:14.5

  f0000400-f00004ff : ATI IXP AC97

f0000500-f00005ff : 0000:00:14.6

f0001000-f0001fff : 0000:00:13.0

  f0001000-f0001fff : ohci_hcd

f0002000-f0002fff : 0000:00:13.1

  f0002000-f0002fff : ohci_hcd

fff80000-ffffffff : reserved

```

pour le linux-pcmcia si vous pouvier me donner l'adresse j'irai voir ce quil me dise (je les pas trouver) 

merci

----------

## acolin

J'aurais encore quelques questions:

. quand tu insères la carte dans le slot pcmcia, apparait-elle si tu fais un lspci ?

. pourrais-tu essayer de passer pci=assign_busses comme paramètre au kernel ?

Et aussi:

. quand tu démarres le pc *sans* la carte insérée, est-ce que tu as dans dmesg les messages:

```
ACPI-0258: *** Error: Thread 1691 cannot release Mutex [MUT1] acquired by thread 1699

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RDEC] (Node ebfc8860), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.AC__._PSR] (Node ebfc3b00), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0258: *** Error: Thread 1691 cannot release Mutex [MUT1] acquired by thread 1699

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.RDEC] (Node ebfc8860), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER

ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node ebfc39c0), AE_AML_NOT_OWNER 
```

 ou bien apparaissent-ils lorsque tu insères la carte ? Quand tu l'enlèves ?

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> J'aurais encore quelques questions:
> 
> . quand tu insères la carte dans le slot pcmcia, apparait-elle si tu fais un lspci ? Non
> 
> . pourrais-tu essayer de passer pci=assign_busses comme paramètre au kernel ?
> ...

 

heu j'ai un message du type quand je branche le cable réseau !

merci

----------

## acolin

 *adjaxio wrote:*   

>  *acolin wrote:*   
> 
> . pourrais-tu essayer de passer pci=assign_busses comme paramètre au kernel ?
> 
>  

 

oups! me suis trompé: c'est pci=assign-busses.

(Trait d'union au lieu d'underscore)

----------

## adjaxio

bien la mintenant il y a la lumier bleu qui se reeclair mais toujours pareil ! 

Rien de mieux ! domage (je croi que c'est le port pcmcia qui marche mal avec linux snifff)

merci si vous aver d'autre idee aller y je les testerai toute !

----------

## acolin

Et la carte n'apparait toujours pas dans un lspci ??

Rien de spécial dans le dmesg ??

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> Et la carte n'apparait toujours pas dans un lspci ??
> 
> Rien de spécial dans le dmesg ??

 

dans le lspci (le pilotes de la carte charger) elle aparait toujous pas !

dans le dmesg il me dit que je les inseret !

merci

----------

## acolin

me knocking my head against the wall

Et bien, là, j'ai plus trop d'idée. Je pense que ce serait mieux de demander sur linux-pcmcia (linux-pcmcia_at_lists.infradead dot org).

C'est en anglais. Si tu veux, je peux leur demander.

----------

## adjaxio

Merci je suis pas contre que tu demande pour moi car l'anglais c'est pas mon truc 

Merci

----------

## acolin

 *adjaxio wrote:*   

> Merci je suis pas contre que tu demande pour moi car l'anglais c'est pas mon truc 
> 
> Merci

 

Voila: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-pcmcia/2006-March/003350.html

Il suffit d'attendre une réponse...

----------

## adjaxio

merci acolin

----------

## acolin

Ca y est, j'ai reçu une réponse...

D'après le responsable kernel PCMCIA, ça ressemble à un problème qui devrait se résoudre en passant pci=assign-busses au kernel.

Mais bon, on a déjà essayé cela. Il propose donc deux choses:

. Essayer un kernel 2.6.16.x

. Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essayer un kernel 2.6.16.x en passant pci-assign-busses au kernel.

Si la première solution ne fonctionne pas, il faudrait un dmesg et un lspci -vv avec et sans pci=assign-busses.

(Envoye-les moi en mail privé)

----------

## adjaxio

 *acolin wrote:*   

> Ca y est, j'ai reçu une réponse...
> 
> D'après le responsable kernel PCMCIA, ça ressemble à un problème qui devrait se résoudre en passant pci=assign-busses au kernel.
> 
> Mais bon, on a déjà essayé cela. Il propose donc deux choses:
> ...

 

Merci la proposition première a marcher le pci-assign-busses passer au kernel 

dans le lspci voila se que je trouve 

```

03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

----------

## acolin

 *adjaxio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci la proposition première a marcher le pci-assign-busses passer au kernel 
> 
> dans le lspci voila se que je trouve 
> ...

 

Ca marche avec un kernel 2.6.15 ou 2.6.16 ?

----------

## adjaxio

le  2.6.15-gentoo-r1

----------

